# Rubi kidded!!!! PIcs



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

So Rubi kidded this afternoon. Twin bucks, both with colour. Both so big they got stuck. Had to pull both of them. One was in a ball and still in his full bag!!! 
So though I missed the bodies coming out in the photos I got some pretty good shots
http://s1059.photobucket.com/albums/t43 ... s%20birth/
HEre is her album. Latte is the lighter kid and Chino is the darker kid


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats!! What little cutie pies! :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Those bucks, always causing trouble. 

They look adorable and very healthy. :thumb: Would you mind if I used the birthing pictures for my website, on the kidding section? If that is alright, I will credit your name or your farm website underneath each picture that I use.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Those bucks, always causing trouble.
> 
> They look adorable and very healthy. :thumb: Would you mind if I used the birthing pictures for my website, on the kidding section? If that is alright, I will credit your name or your farm website underneath each picture that I use.


Go for it  LOL dont have a farm web site just yet


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love that you had her kid outside. So much more natural and less mess to clean up. :greengrin: 

And to have the 2 legged kids get to see. How precious is that!

Beautiful kids (2 and 4  )


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! :stars: Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> I love that you had her kid outside. So much more natural and less mess to clean up. :greengrin:
> 
> And to have the 2 legged kids get to see. How precious is that!
> 
> Beautiful kids (2 and 4  )


All my goats kid out side with the option of an open shed. This poor dear was still on her tether!! Opps she didnt mind though. LOL she wanted mummy there.

She ofcourse had to kid on a frosty night, woke up this morning and saw two wonderful little tails wiggling under her. Phew


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What great photos! I'm very intersted in the birth of goats so this was quite educational for me. I can't wait till I have a doe that's ready to get pregnant!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

I also have photos of her passing the placenta LOL


----------

